# The news you didn't want to hear ... DROUGHT



## JMAPUK (Feb 13, 2010)

To all

Just want to get everyone thoughts on hose pipe bans coming into effect maybe as soon as the end of March, for southern regions.

arcticle here

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-17340844

Thoughts please


----------



## Panther (Jan 19, 2012)

JMAPUK said:


> To all
> 
> Just want to get everyone thoughts on hose pipe bans coming into effect maybe as soon as the end of March, for southern regions.
> 
> ...


All ready being discussed/argued/pondered about


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Saw it in the paper today! Bit of a  take I'll be striking, buying a 100m hose and washing as many cars as I can/ hose will reach, publically in the middle of town :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Dont we live on an island?

River thames runs near where I live as well


Hmmmm


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

Lupostef said:


> Saw it in the paper today! Bit of a  take I'll be striking, buying a 100m hose and washing as many cars as I can/ hose will reach, publically in the middle of town :thumb: :lol:


You call harwich a town!!!!....lol...:detailer::detailer:


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

the joys of living in Wales


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

hmmm, maybe opt has been involved? Deffi, will be selling more ONR now


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

There was almost a hosepipe ban in Scotland once...


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

borehole at work should see me through


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

No problem, been rinseless / waterless for years :thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> No problem, been rinseless / waterless for years :thumb:


Me too, and not looking back. Ever since the 1976 drought and the horrendous
polution of around that period I've looked at water use with a bit more of an
appreciative approach. I can't believe the cavalier attitude that some people
take with water waste. It's precious stuff!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Lowiepete said:


> Me too, and not looking back. Ever since the 1976 drought and the horrendous
> polution of around that period I've looked at water use with a bit more of an
> appreciative approach. I can't believe the cavalier attitude that some people
> take with water waste. It's precious stuff!


Hear hear Steve, clean water has been taken for granted far too long


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Lowiepete said:


> Me too, and not looking back. Ever since the 1976 drought and the horrendous
> polution of around that period I've looked at water use with a bit more of an
> appreciative approach. I can't believe the cavalier attitude that some people
> take with water waste. It's precious stuff!
> ...





DIESEL DAVE said:


> Hear hear Steve, clean water has been taken for granted far too long


I take it both of you save all grey water for your toilets then and don't waste any of the rain water from your roof, ground etc.??


----------



## gfrankland (Dec 30, 2007)

Panther said:


> All ready being discussed/argued/pondered about


where please? desperate to find out more information on alternative solutions


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

bigmc said:


> I take it both of you save all grey water for your toilets then and don't waste any of the rain water from your roof, ground etc.??


I wish I were physically able to do the former, but I do have two water butts
connected in tandem for use with my pressure washer - car gets moved off
the premises when that's in use  I'm not one for banging any drums, though
never again in my, or in anyone elses's, lifetime would I want to see another
very dead river 

With my limited motor function, cleaning cars by the simplest and most 
efficient methods pay off handsomely. I'd not be without ONR and HFE, and I 
don't drive a banger either. A hosepipe ban shouldn't really bother anybody
when we have such fantastic technology readily available to us.


gfrankland said:


> where please? desperate to find out more information on alternative solutions


Have a look at the several ONR / HFE threads in the Eco Friendly section...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

I live in the desert. There has never been a hosepipe ban here!

It's called poor management and lack of investment in the infrastructure in your good old UK.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

DesertDog said:


> I live in the desert. There has never been a hosepipe ban here!
> 
> It's called poor management and lack of investment in the infrastructure in your good old UK.


Have you got a beer ban though? I'd call that bad luck.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

You can still use buckets and watering cans though right?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

I am sometimes glad to live in England but use the Welsh water...:lol:


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

S63 said:


> Have you got a beer ban though? I'd call that bad luck.


No....

You are sadly misinformed


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> I am sometimes glad to live in England but use the Welsh water...:lol:


Me too... Dwr Cymru for me, don't remember ever having a hosepipe ban.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

No hosepipe ban here in the Black Country at the moment.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

DesertDog said:


> No....
> 
> You are sadly misinformed


Not misinformed, that why I asked the question, glad you are able to a have a jar:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Me too... Dwr Cymru for me, don't remember ever having a hosepipe ban.


hahaha...i honestly can say when the last hosepipe ban was in NW few years back i was glad to be still using my hosepipe in cheshire...with pumped welsh water.


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

we pay our water rates,we will still have to pay if there is a ban!!!
so as we pay for our water,i will still be useing my hose!


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

DesertDog said:


> I live in the desert. There has never been a hosepipe ban here!
> 
> It's called poor management and lack of investment in the infrastructure in your good old UK.


Hear, hear!!!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Think im sorted...... got a 100l water butt tapped in to the house roof via a diverter thingy.....

Also got a Jiggle syphon a in line hose connector a couple of 1" hoselock tap fittings a male to male 1" threaded connector and a big inline water particulate filter

will have to go take some pictures in a bit

theory in my head been when time to PW car......

put jiggle syphon into water butt and jiggle till it syphons into filter which is on floor (setting up its own natural flow/ pumping without a pump.)) from filter short length of hose into PW and away i go :detailer:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Fortunatly i live in the lovely NE and our area has the mighty Kielder Water. It was designed to keep the mighty steel works and chemical manufacturing industry going round here when it was in full boom in the 70's. Unfortunatly the size of the manufacturing industry has shrank, but luckily Keilder Water hasn't... :thumb:


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Who cares, a hose pipe is not essential and I can rarely be bothered getting the pressure washer out, its when the ban on non essential use comes in that it becomes more of a problem. No more washing cars but that wouldn't bother me either. There are other things in life to worry about than getting worked up over a hosepipe ban.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I will be ok if it hits the North West as I have my Waterbutt system all sorted with 2 250L and 1 350L waterbutts to collect the rain and a 150L waterbutt and 4x25L cans all full with filterd water ready for action. If everything runs dry I will use ONR


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Shinyvec said:


> I will be ok if it hits the North West as I have my Waterbutt system all sorted with 2 250L and 1 350L waterbutts to collect the rain and a 150L waterbutt and 4x25L cans all full with filterd water ready for action. If everything runs dry I will use ONR


Who's your water supplier?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Northwest Water mate, maybe I will sell them some of mine if they run out lol


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Unlucky, you might well be landed with a ban.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

A ban for using rainwater, I dont think they can stop me


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> A ban for using rainwater, I dont think they can stop me


Or a bigger bill... Remember the case a few years back where a farmer who didnt pay water rates took the water board to court as he didnt have piped water and had a septic tank which he paid to have emptied etc lost his case as apparently all the water that comes from the sky and out of rivers etc "BELONGS" to the water board.... Makes you wonder what type of world we are living in now


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

My main reason for creating my Waterbutt system was to make the water bills a bit more realistic as I have a meter and the last bill did show a decent amount knocked off because of using rainwater to wash cars. Now with the threat of hosepipe bans looming my waterbutt system will come to the rescue again and to help make that last I wont use my powerwasher but stick with watering cans


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Shinyvec said:


> I wont use my powerwasher but stick with watering cans


you will probably find you save water using your PW think an average PW uses 8L of water a minute

(have an experiment  )


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry, i wasnt knocking you shiny... i have full credit to you for doing what you do.

I guess im relativly lucky as im not on a meter. I'm glad its working for you in all fairness and may have to look into it myself at somepoint in the future. I have an 18 sq mtr conservatory on the back of the house so im sure my water butts would fill up in no time.

I guess my question is what happens when your waterbutts get full...


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

When the Waterbutts are full, well there full. I always refill my filterd water store in the garage after every car wash and that usualy takes 100/125L of water to do that depending if I have done both cars or just mine. I would like more water storeage but I want to try and keep some space in the garage for a car to go in but very tempted at the moment to buy one of the waterbutts that Aldi have had recently as they are 250l with stand and tap for £39 and that is a very handy size. I keep the filterd water in the garage so it doesnt freeze in the winter


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

I will be carrying bucket after bucket of water to the tank in the back of my van. Well not really, i'm just going to risk it, my family still has to eat - hose pipe ban or not.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Get yourself an IBC, 1000l on tap there straight away, 2" BSP fitting for plenty of flow and if it's full you should get ~1bar pressure at the lower tap.


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

gfrankland said:


> where please? desperate to find out more information on alternative solutions


The alternative solution is not to live in the already over crowded south east! :lol:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

How do you filter the water? (sorry to sound thick)


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Sirmally2 said:


> How do you filter the water? (sorry to sound thick)


Depends how far you want to go, reverse osmosis is the best way to get <5ppm consistently, I do a few installs for window cleaning mates.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I run it through 3 different filter elements that are used for Pond filters, so it starts with medium then fine and then super fine with charcol, this is from the outside waterbutts into the 25L tanks. From the 25L tanks to my garage waterbutt I then use a permanent coffee filter with a non linting cloth inside and that works for me. It does still have a slight colour to it but no muck, smell and as I found out by mistake, taste too. I could do with a ultraviolet light to kill the algai but I just cant get my head around on how to set it up so anyone who has sussed this out please let me know


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Depends how far you want to go, reverse osmosis is the best way to get <5ppm consistently, I do a few installs for window cleaning mates.


Obviously not to this level. As long as there is nothing major in it thats going to cause me problems with damaging the paint etc.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Being very annoyed (on Water meter in Anglian "Water") where i currently have local flooding, river bank overflowing, fields flooded.....

Has anyone used these...

Link KARCHER HOSE AND FILTER (SUCTION)










Thinking of rigging up ready some 100ltr butts off down pipe and runing these into it thus i can keep Karcher ALIVE!!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Thats what I use to feed my powerwasher from my filterd waterbutt, excxept mine looks a bit different but still made by Karcher


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I got mine off Ebay for around £8 brand new


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Sirmally2 said:


> Obviously not to this level. As long as there is nothing major in it thats going to cause me problems with damaging the paint etc.


You'd be surprised how little they can cost and how long they last. 400gallons a day for <£300. Might be a bit expensive for home use but for businesses it's chump change.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

I will try to use the snorkel on the Karcher should do for getting a bit of foam worth a whirl at least


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Im definitely only a home user bigmc. But i think its something that i believe i may need to invest into if things are changing the way they say they are.

But if thats the case i also believe that the UK government are also going to need to change their attitude and invest some money into it


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Shinyvec said:


> Thats what I use to feed my powerwasher from my filterd waterbutt, excxept mine looks a bit different but still made by Karcher


Thanks - do you know how "long" it lasts and any damage to car i appreciate its going through the karcher filter and filter in the PW..


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Alan H said:


> No hosepipe ban here in the Black Country at the moment.


Hi there bud.I Was just trying to find out if dudley has a ban and saw your post . Didnt realise you was from dudley too .


----------



## dannyson (Aug 31, 2010)

As I remember - last time there was a hosepipe ban in the SE it rained non stop for days shortly after. Similarly - when they announced a minister for drought back in the '70s it did likewise.

Looking at the weather channel forecast just now ... snow showers and rain are forecast over Mothering Sunday weekend for the SE. Anyway - whatever happens - can't we still use our ONR and spray panel by panel or has car washing ever been completely banned? - I can't remember that ever happening ...?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

The £30 bucket brigade will just use Evian won't they!? :lol:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

packard said:


> Thanks - do you know how "long" it lasts and any damage to car i appreciate its going through the karcher filter and filter in the PW..


Lasts for ages I think and as for damage, I use mine in the filterd water so no damage for me but do watch what the water is like and avoid putting the filter at the bottom of the waterbutt as thats where all the crud is


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Darlofan said:


> The £30 bucket brigade will just use Evian won't they!? :lol:


I prefur Volvic as it has volcanic ash in it and it adds something to the paintwork


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

dannyson said:


> As I remember - last time there was a hosepipe ban in the SE it rained non stop for days shortly after. Similarly - when they announced a minister for drought back in the '70s it did likewise.
> 
> Looking at the weather channel forecast just now ... snow showers and rain are forecast over Mothering Sunday weekend for the SE. Anyway - whatever happens - can't we still use our ONR and spray panel by panel or has car washing ever been completely banned? - I can't remember that ever happening ...?


You remember incorrectly, the drought of 76 went on for a long time without an appreciable amount of rain, that's something a few don't grasp, a few days of rain has little effect on deplenished reservoirs, we need weeks of constant heavy rain


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

The benefits of up north living just get better an better. IN YOUR FACE SHANDY DRINKERS :lol:


----------



## Jambob28 (May 8, 2011)

South East is getting Water saving measures starting on 5th April.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

packard said:


> Being very annoyed (on Water meter in Anglian "Water") where i currently have local flooding, river bank overflowing, fields flooded.....


Me too.

The washes at both ends of the Bedford rivers are flooded at high tide so why not pump this water (still freshwater, although tidal) into the reservoirs?


----------



## gfrankland (Dec 30, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> Me too.
> 
> The washes at both ends of the Bedford rivers are flooded at high tide so why not pump this water (still freshwater, although tidal) into the reservoirs?


wouldn't it be brackish water if it was tidal?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Drought? We are on cyclone watch here, and expected to get over 400mm of rain in the next day or two! :doublesho


----------



## gfrankland (Dec 30, 2007)

Thames Water document

does this mean that professional car valeters are exempt?

see 'exemptions' point iii)


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

2. cleaning a private motor-vehicle using a hosepipe

Does this mean the hose pipe being connected to the Karcher washer the hose pipe is being used to fill the the Karcher so I wonder if this is still included.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

South east Water

Specific low water use apparatus, such as pressure washers are exempt from restriction.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

gfrankland said:


> wouldn't it be brackish water if it was tidal?


I think what i am about to type is right but it could be a load of old balls so don't hold me accountable :lol:.

There are certainly salt water marshes out towards Old Hunstanton that are the other (seaward) side of the Denver sluice from where i am which along with the sluice at Earith controls the water level in the wash area between them (the sluices). So, there is a brackish area of water on that side of the sluice. The landward side of the sluice is fresh water and drains water from as far as Essex Via the Cam and the Ouse.

If the surrounding land is wet, the washes are flooded to relieve the water level of the land. If you look on google maps, you can see the two straight Bedford rivers (the new Bedford being dug by lots of Scottish POWs). So, when the sea tide is high, the sluices cannot open to drain the land so the water level get higher. As the sea tide drops, then the fresh water can be let out and that level drops. So the Fresh tide reflects the Salt tide but is not linked. I think. The levels are very tightly controlled and many of the rivers are actually higher than the land that they drain due to shrinkage.

so, if the washes are flooded, the fen/farm land around them is being drained of the excess. Though they don't want to let too much out in the winter as it would be too dry in the summer.

5% of the UK is grade 1 arable land. Half of this is Fenland.

Though admittedly, The road at Earith usually floods once (i.e. one period of time, it floods with the 'tides') a year at least and it hasn't this year to my knowledge. so there is less than normal.

Put it this way, I grew up swimming in it and it never tasted remotely brackish. Didn't taste good though. :lol:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

For those that have to go waterless I have just finished trialling a new Dry Wash/Detailer for a local company in Sheffield....granted it wont be ONR but for a quick wash or quick detail it would certainly be worth giving a go....dont waste your time with Kerosene filled bumf like the one advertised on the shopping channels....this stuff is good and price wise on a par if not cheaper than other brands....it also has a polymer base so will add a little protection....if you need any info just ask....I used their degreaser and tar remover on the recent 996 detail....


----------



## phantomx0_1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Watering can it is!!


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

Just spoken to southeast water, if your running a valeting business from home-mobile, your exempt from the ban, as its a substantial part of you business.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Anglian water.. Finally

http://www.anglianwater.co.uk/environment/water-resources/E90894F6CB2546F88BFF82408F9B81CE.aspx


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I have sent enquiry to Anglian water as they make no mention of pressure washers etc, I have asked if it is plumbed in direct how does this work, I could always turn on the outside tap and place finger over it leave it on and squirt it towards the car!!

It does seem daft that Anglian water makes no mention of any product that is connected to the mains just the word hose.....

Even when your read the small print it tells you to look elsewhere but no link

http://www.anglianwater.co.uk/_asse...r_Water_Uses_Prohibition_2012__v_4__final.pdf

Not a happy bunny


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Can I set up as a sole trader / limited company and then 'charge' myself to wash my car?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

> What am i still allowed to do?





> Use a hosepipe in the course of a business to clean a private motor vehicle, or for cleaning walls or windows of domestic premises, paths or patios or an artificial outdoor surface, where this is done as a service to customers





> Use a hosepipe in a garden or for cleaning walls or windows of domestic premises, paths or patios, a private leisure boat or an artificial outdoor surface, where such use is necessary for health and safety reasons;


just pay someone else to use your hosepipe seems to be the solution  or use the health and safety reason. its not good for my health to have a dirty car, its stresses me out and makes me depressed  :lol:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> just pay someone else to use your hosepipe seems to be the solution  or use the health and safety reason. its not good for my health to have a dirty car, its stresses me out and makes me depressed  :lol:


Mmmm local DW member pay them 1p to wash your car and they return the favour? :devil:


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Ns1980 said:


> Can I set up as a sole trader / limited company and then 'charge' myself to wash my car?


I work for my LTD company the company is registered to the home address I use the car for travel, claims miles etc so I guess this could work will be worth a phone call.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

ok who will be first to use the 20 bucket method?


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

PootleFlump said:


> Who cares, a hose pipe is not essential and I can rarely be bothered getting the pressure washer out, its when the ban on non essential use comes in that it becomes more of a problem. No more washing cars but that wouldn't bother me either. There are other things in life to worry about than getting worked up over a hosepipe ban.


I think the idea behind the thread is about people whos livelyhoods depend on water . 
And the reason this forum exists is because we all like to WASH our cars .
In all fairness i live in Rainy Scotland anyway so it makes no difference to me either way , i actually find it amusing that you guys get all the good weather down there but the flip side is no water for all those lovely sunny wash days .

I do feel for those people whos careers depends on having running water .
And as someone said earlier too , why do you have to keep paying your water rates when theres a hosepipe ban . 
Yet Another rip off .
Were British , so we shut up and take it on the chin like we always have ....


----------



## Jambob28 (May 8, 2011)

One of these, and a couple of buckets?
Karcher Suction Hose and Filter for Pressure Washers: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Jambob28 said:


> One of these, and a couple of buckets?
> Karcher Suction Hose and Filter for Pressure Washers: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


Would I be breaking any rules if I used one of these to collect water from say a 25l barrel which had been filled up by hand from a tap (not by a hose)?

I don't really want to go into the hassle of installing a water butt to my garage down pipe.


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

Ns1980 said:


> Would I be breaking any rules if I used one of these to collect water from say a 25l barrel which had been filled up by hand from a tap (not by a hose)?
> 
> I don't really want to go into the hassle of installing a water butt to my garage down pipe.


I don't think so, but how long would that last supplying a pressure washer?

Also how are those things primed??


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Vmlopes said:


> I don't think so, but how long would that last supplying a pressure washer?
> 
> Also how are those things primed??


Mine uses 360L/hr so 6L/min. 4ish minutes isn't long but might be enough! Perhaps I'll go for a 50L barrel!


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Ns1980 said:


> Would I be breaking any rules if I used one of these to collect water from say a 25l barrel which had been filled up by hand from a tap (not by a hose)?
> 
> I don't really want to go into the hassle of installing a water butt to my garage down pipe.


Why dont you put your butt in place , wait till its dark then fill it up from the garden hose then when its light and use it like its rainwater , Whos gonna argue with that if they see you .


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Stomper said:


> Why dont you put your butt in place , wait till its dark then fill it up from the garden hose then when its light and use it like its rainwater , Whos gonna argue with that if they see you .


Great minds think alike


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Stomper said:


> And as someone said earlier too , why do you have to keep paying your water rates when theres a hosepipe ban .


Because you wash with it, flush your loo with it, cook with it, drink it, wash your clothes with it, brush your teeth with it, clean your dishes with it etc etc.

Whilst i agree it is kind of ridiculous that we have a hosepipe ban in March it is going to become an ever increasing fact of life. Our population has risen exponentially over the past couple of centuries yet the quantity of useable fresh water has stayed the same. As a populous we are useless (me included) at conserving water and we take it for granted.

Water meters (if fairly priced) are one way to demonstrate to consumers how poor they are are conserving water!

And this cavalier attitude to ignoring the ban that often gets demonstrated is simply selfish.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Dingo2002 said:


> Because you wash with it, flush your loo with it, cook with it, drink it, wash your clothes with it, brush your teeth with it, clean your dishes with it etc etc.
> 
> Whilst i agree it is kind of ridiculous that we have a hosepipe ban in March it is going to become an ever increasing fact of life. Our population has risen exponentially over the past couple of centuries yet the quantity of useable fresh water has stayed the same. As a populous we are useless (me included) at conserving water and we take it for granted.
> 
> ...


The argument is for people on meters more than people on rates, as far as I'm concerned what passes someones meter is paid for by the person and is therfore their property to do with as they wish. 
Peoples cavalier attitude to water is nothing in comparison to the water companies attitude to waste, Thames water were praised fro reducing leakage down to 600million litres a day.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Dingo2002 said:


> Our population has risen exponentially over the past couple of centuries yet the quantity of useable fresh water has stayed the same.


Population rises have nothing to do with this nonsense...

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

:wall:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

i fill my water butt with water from my dads well,i bring home 25ltr every so often,so i only use my hose to prime my pressure washer.plus being on a meter means i can wash my car for free.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Ns1980 said:


> Would I be breaking any rules if I used one of these to collect water from say a 25l barrel which had been filled up by hand from a tap (not by a hose)?
> 
> I don't really want to go into the hassle of installing a water butt to my garage down pipe.


I have just received my karcher device through the post" this cost from a well known auction site £11.50 delivered to door (2 days!).

I filled up a small bucket attached everything and started, results as follows...

1) you ideally need the bucket about 2foot off the ground.
2) takes a while to get primed.. Just wait a while it works
3) will give you around 80% pressure when on full 
4) didn't like lots of stop starts

I am suggesting to myself to get an AS mini drum and fill with water = job done


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Dingo2002 said:


> And this cavalier attitude to ignoring the ban that often gets demonstrated is simply selfish.


Couldn't agree more, I find it quite disgusting that there are some individuals that would go to any measure to beat the ban just to keep their car clean, I appreciate and symphasise with those whose livelihood depends on a good supply of water and I also agree with all the sentiments regarding poor and greedy management of the water companies. Looking at dramatic pictures of my local source (Bewl reservoir in Kent which looks almost empty) it is clear to see that unless rationing is introduced now we will face major problems in months to come.


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

I live right next door to a reservoir here in Cardiff where local residents have set up a Reservoir Action Group for as long as I can remember trying to prevent the reservoir from being turned into something like 600 homes iirc. It only occurred to me recently that although we do have it good here in Wales when it comes to water, we could end up in a bad spot not just due to lack of investment in infrascruture for the future, but even cutting back on current reservoirs to 'make current assets more efficient' or some other BS. I think I'll be contacting the RAG...


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

How about this: my father in law has a spare water butt and connecting kit and has even offered to install it! 

Problem solved - I can keep the car clean, be responsible with usage and probably end up with softer water than from the tap. 

Good forum this and a constructive thread - some comments meant I made the call to my father in law and another detailer gets Eco converted!


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

We have the complete opposite here - been raining hard all summer and all reservoirs in NSW are full. I've also just had to have a 4500 litre rain water tank installed as part of my new house build which is used for flushing toilets, watering the garden and washing the car. It's all fully filtered and pump-driven too. Only problem is I can't wash the car as it's still bloody raining:doublesho


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

its ok people half the uk will be flooded by mid summer :doublesho


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Agree that leaking pipes need to be sorted. We also need desalination plants. We're not exactly landlocked and hence have aready supply of water. 

The worry I have with meters is that it'll just become the same as lecy/gas - namely the charges will go up and you won't have any say. It's not like you can chane water companies now is it?


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

stealthwolf said:


> Agree that leaking pipes need to be sorted. We also need desalination plants. We're not exactly landlocked and hence have aready supply of water.
> 
> The worry I have with meters is that it'll just become the same as lecy/gas - namely the charges will go up and you won't have any say. It's not like you can chane water companies now is it?


The trouble with desalination plants is that they're massively expensive and can have a big environmental impact. It's far easier and cheaper to capture the rainwater and prevent leaks. However, this requires a huge investment by the water companies who, now private, don't see it as a good option for shareholders. As usual it's a win-win situation for the companies and a lose-lose situation for those who pay their wages.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Bulkhead said:


> We have the complete opposite here - been raining hard all summer and all reservoirs in NSW are full. I've also just had to have a 4500 litre rain water tank installed as part of my new house build which is used for flushing toilets, watering the garden and washing the car. It's all fully filtered and pump-driven too. Only problem is I can't wash the car as it's still bloody raining:doublesho


It makes rinsing down easy though! How do you think I feel? Trying to wash a car yesterday and today in a cyclone? :lol:


----------



## m4drx (Aug 14, 2011)

packard said:


> I have just received my karcher device through the post" this cost from a well known auction site £11.50 delivered to door (2 days!).
> 
> I filled up a small bucket attached everything and started, results as follows...
> 
> ...


What is an AS mini drum buddy?


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

packard said:


> I have just received my karcher device through the post" this cost from a well known auction site £11.50 delivered to door (2 days!).
> 
> I filled up a small bucket attached everything and started, results as follows...
> 
> ...


Just to clarify - in several of the hosepipe ban regions including Thames Water and Veolia Water Central, using a pressure washer fed from a bucket, container or water butt that has been filled from a mains tap is in breach of the ban. Fine if the water used is rainwater from a butt.

Yes - it's crazy, but those are the rules so be careful!


----------

